
People are leaving Spotify over decision to host Alex Jones Infowars podcast - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/spotify-alex-jones-podcast-youtube-facebook-ban-listen-download-cancel-a8470271.html
======
mindcrime
I would _join_ Spotify over this decision. Not that I care one whit for Alex
Jones or Infowars, but I am in the camp that believes free speech is its own
virtue, and adheres to the "No matter how strongly I disagree with what you
say, I will fight and die for your right to say it" principle.

Seriously, when did people decide to start compromising on foundational
principles like this?

And before you say it, _yes_ I know that "Free Speech", vis-a-vis the 1st
Amendment, is about what the _government_ can or can't do w/r/t restricting
speech. I think it goes without saying that I'm referring to the more general,
colloquial usage of the term.

~~~
nowayhose
> "No matter how strongly I disagree with what you say, I will fight and die
> for your right to say it" principle.

I adhere to this principle when it comes to governments censoring hateful
speech or anything.

But I prefer not to deal with any business that has hateful content, wether it
was created by business owner or someone else. I vote with my money and I
rather my money go towards businesses that don't benefit from hate.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
The reason why we want governments not to censor and control our speech is
because they have so much power.

Businesses have this level of power now.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The reason why we want governments not to censor and control our speech is
> because they have so much power.

Specifically, the kind of power represented by the monopoly on legitimate use
of force, which means their censorship obstructs the marketplace of ideas in
which private actors decide which views to express and relay and success is by
persuasion that the ideas are valid and should be adopted and relayed by
others.

> Businesses have this level of power now.

No, they don't, except insofar as they direct the institutions of government,
or act as arms of government in the form of protected monopolies on essential
services.

------
strken
Why would you choose to leave Spotify over Alex Jones when it hosts literal
white power bands like Skrewdriver? His podcast is by no means the worst
content on there.

~~~
joezydeco
So either Skrewdriver slipped through the filter, or Spotify changed their
stance.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/17/apple-
den...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/17/apple-denounces-
neo-nazis-as-spotify-bans-white-power-tracks)

------
Leary
How many people, i wonder, are leaving Spotify because of this.

~~~
alexandercrohde
I'd bet < 100

------
prolikewh0a
Alex Jones/Infowars is constantly smacking people in the forehead through
shortwave radio broadcast from WWCR every weekday.

[http://www.wwcr.com/program-
guides/WWCR_Program_Guide.pdf](http://www.wwcr.com/program-
guides/WWCR_Program_Guide.pdf)

~~~
ateesdalejr
Quickly everyone start smashing radio sets as fast as you can!

/s

With more substance I guess we could start looking up FCC standards when it
comes to broadcasting lies over the air.

~~~
finnthehuman
>With more substance I guess we could start looking up FCC standards when it
comes to broadcasting lies over the air.

I believe the relevant legal authority on the question of FCC implementing
content based restrictions on speech can be found in U.S. Const. Amendment 1.

~~~
Facemelters
Not entirely -- license revocation can happen for a number of reasons
involving content. It just doesn't happen anymore.

